# Schaudt Electroblock 99 B



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

The old Hymer Starline 510 again. I want to make some modifications to the solar system. Fitted with EBL 99B year 2000, instructions in German. I have found instructions for EBL 99G year 2005, in English. 
Is there any major difference between these Electroblocks. At the moment the panels are wired through the EBL, and I want to add a solar regulator LR 1218. It would be nice to nail down which fuses are which.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't help with the identification of the Electroblock models.

Are you panels wired in directly to the EBL without any form of regulation.

Dave.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think you'll find that the schaudt regulator fitting instructions are sufficient. They do not differentiate between versions of EBL99

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archiv...ca_solar_LR1218_manual_instalacion_ingles.pdf


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

*Electroblock*

Thanks Dave and Andy.
As far as I can ascertain, the panels, 2 X 90 Watt, are wired straight into the EBL on block 7, and this gives a steady 13.2 V.
Th charging seems to be controlled by a clever piece of kit made by Buettner, Mobile Technology, MT-LB 45, with the whole set up geared for 2 Exide 85 Ahr. gel batteries. I am going to have the work carried out by a professional, but like to know all the options before I start.

Stewart.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Stewart...me again.

I'm not sure what it is you're trying to achieve. I've Googled the device that you mentioned in your post 8O It looks a pretty pimp box of electronics. All of the instuctions are written in "foreign" so I can't make head nor tail. 

I don't think the voltage you mention 13.2 V is enough to fully charge your batteries though. 

I can tell you as pointed out by Techno that the Schaudt solar reg is more or less a plug & play unit. There are three sets of connections. Panel input, Output to the EBL & a small set of instrument wires that tell the display panel what's going on. The caveat is that you need to access the menu system on the display to allow it to display the solar input. This isn't required for the system to function. It simply gives you something to gloat over on a sunny day when everyone else is plugged in  

Are you stationed near Inchkeith by any chance ?

Dave.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

davesport said:


> Hi Stewart...me again.
> 
> I'm not sure what it is you're trying to achieve. I've Googled the device that you mentioned in your post 8O It looks a pretty pimp box of electronics. All of the instuctions are written in "foreign" so I can't make head nor tail.
> 
> ...


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The MT-LB 45 seems to be a B2B like Sterling's, to optimise charging from the alternator. It does not seem to provide a solar controller.

If you wire solar panels straight into the EBL box's solar connector plug, you will over charge your batteries when it is sunny. You need a controller in between, be it a Schaudt or another make. 

Indeed 13.2V won't fully charge the batteries, but without controller you can get the much higher voltage of the panels, which will cook your batteries.


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

*Electroblock*

Hi Dave,
I was stationed at Granton, but now retired.
I have yet to find a solar regulator, but there may be one hiding somewhere.
Water heating and space heating are gas. The only 12v is TV and Oyster sat system, and lights.
The MT-LB 45 does a really good job at charging the LB's at the required 14.4v. but I can't figure out if it is also fed by the ELB.
Drivers seat will need to be removed to ascertain what all is wired in around the ELB.
Spent a couple of weeks in September, in the Outer Hebrides, and the system coped well.

Stewart


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi forthpilot,

Your Solar panel's can be wired directly to the LR1218 solar regulator, I understand it will supports a charging current of 18 Amps. The LR1218 is supplied with all wires and instructions for connecting to the EBL99.

If you need any technical help contact [email protected] directly by email or from there website

http://schaudt-gmbh.de/de/service-support/kontakt_kundendienst.php

They usually give good service and will be able to advise on the use and interconnection of there products.

Terryg


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

These are often the cheapest for the Schaudt regulator.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/

They are extremely helpful with advice as well.

I don't know what happened to my last post but if you have an analogue ammeter and voltmeter on your control panel, you do not need to touch it. It will display the charging rate (amps) and the voltage when the reg is connected to the EBL. I think I still have a couple of photos of my installation if you require them.


----------

